
Node.js and Ethereum seed starter project - djuric42
https://github.com/CelsiusNetwork/EthereumNodeProxyViaAuth0
======
djuric42
Ethereum Node Proxy via Auth0 (ENPA) allows developers to use Ethereum Node in
order to connect web3 or use RPC calls directly to Ethereum Node which is
protected by Auth0 Authorization

